# Consultancy for job search



## Priyanga (Oct 5, 2014)

Hi,

i am planning to apply for express entry program and heard that there is more possibility to get the PR if we have a job offer.
Can any one suggest few consultancy which will help us in finding jobs in Canada?

Thanks,
Priya


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Look for jobs in Canada


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Priyanga said:


> Hi,
> 
> i am planning to apply for express entry program and heard that there is more possibility to get the PR if we have a job offer.
> Can any one suggest few consultancy which will help us in finding jobs in Canada?
> ...




Any consultant who says they can help you get a job is a liar.


----------

